
DNP: the return of a deadly weight-loss drug (2014) - cribbles
https://www.theguardian.com/science/the-h-word/2014/feb/06/dnp-deadly-weight-loss-drug-science-history
======
burger_moon
DNP is a nasty cutting drug I wouldn't recommend anyone take. In bodybuilding
the use of DNP is typically done in the amateur level because people at that
point are less discapilined at dieting and contest prep. DNP is used as a way
to cut corners to drop fat instead of dieting or the use of less harsh drugs.
There's a lot of great info on reddit about the 'safe' use of DNP
[https://www.reddit.com/r/steroids/wiki/dnp](https://www.reddit.com/r/steroids/wiki/dnp)
but unlike every other steroid or ancillary that is used in bodybuilding, DNP
is the only one that wasn't every intended to actually be consumed by a living
creature. It's a straight up poison.

